# when do you have to many pets?



## White_Lotus (Jan 6, 2010)

I know there is no set limit to how many animals a person can own or even should be allowed to own...i have a good friend who owns over 60 personal non-breeding pets...what is it that tells someone wyou have to many pets? i personally own 10 rep/aracnid...there are some people who say money i believe that not to be true because if you didnt have enough money to keep them you couldnt have afforded to buy them...i had the same friend who owns 60+ animals the point of having to many is when the time you would spend enjoying your animals in overcome by the time you spend taking care of them. I would just like to know people's views on that..

When do you have to many pets?


----------



## F69erFred (Jan 6, 2010)

I myself like haveing more then one animal so they can keep each other calm so there not alone. And like you said on my theard(reptile plans this year go look at it) why could I pay some much money for something I could have the plesure making it(breeding). So I think when you have to many animals is when you can't take care of all them anymore.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 6, 2010)

hmmm. i have never given this much thought i think the most pets i have had at 1 time was like 20+ i think that you have too many when your pets monthly food bill is more than your own. but me personally i think its when i cant fit another tank into my house lol jk. i could never have too many;^D


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 6, 2010)

I would say you have to many pets when you no longer have the time and resources to take care of them properly. I guess it varies greatly depending on the person. Also I think it may be to many when it starts to effect your life negatively.


----------



## isdrake (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with crimsonrazac. You got to many pets then you don't have time and resources to take care of them. This includes enough space for them and also money to treat them if they get sick/hurt.


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 7, 2010)

i cant say i agree with that though...again i come back to my friend as an example to pay for all of her animals food, vet bills, correct housing and lighting she deprives herself of even the smallest things...she never goes to a salon, she rarely goes to see a movie, she doesnt get her nails done, no nothing just takes care of her animals and clean her house until her husband comes home,BUT she is quite happy with her life the way it is and shows no sign of changing...so to say you have to many pets when you cant afford it isnt true some people will deprieve themselves of luxuries to properly take care of their animals...people are resourceful and will make sacrifices for something they truely want even if its bad for them :slap


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 7, 2010)

Who am I to judge if I think someone has too many for "my liking". If they can give their pets proper care, boarding, etc... and they themselves are happy, in every aspect of their lives, then so be it. We all have our limits.


...Jefroka


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 7, 2010)

but what designates a limit? as i said people deprieve themselves of things everyday people get regularly...so what is the limit? what makes people say you have to many pets? my co-workers tell me i have to many pets because i can't afford to go out drinking, and i can't even afford to get a hair cut...i dont have the time to go see a movie and i eat once a day 2 on good days


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 7, 2010)

White_Lotus said:


> but what designates a limit? as i said people deprieve themselves of things everyday people get regularly...so what is the limit? what makes people say you have to many pets? my co-workers tell me i have to many pets because i can't afford to go out drinking, and i can't even afford to get a hair cut...i dont have the time to go see a movie and i eat once a day 2 on good days



It doesn't really matter what your co-workers think of your lifestyle because it is your lifestyle.

Your happiness is what matters most. 

Look, just about everyone on this site appears somewhat eccentric (some call it weird) to their friends & loved ones for our animal passions, but that's what makes us so special, right? :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## skippy (Jan 7, 2010)

it seems pretty straight forward to me: if you can no longer take care of yourself or your animals without borrowing $$$ from your parents... you have to many :mrgreen:


----------



## Mud Country (Jan 7, 2010)

I would definately have to say that too many pets would qualify if you could no longer care for them all properly. 

I think it would be unfair to say that limiting your recreational and enertainment needs is because you have too many animals. My pets have never stopped me from doing what I've wanted to do. Being a stay at home mom just gives me more time and freedom to have so many animals in my home. I have 2 1/2 kids, and 21 animals, and everyone and everything in our home is properly cared for and safe. I don't have a ton of money , but even if I did, you still wouldn't see me at a spa or at a club, and it is not because of my animals. I'd rather be doing stuff with my kids.


----------



## sclevenger08 (Jan 7, 2010)

Your right about the not being able to enjoy them anymore. For us we had a few reptiles ;-) and we were always bringing something else home or making plans for something else and it got to the point that at night, we didnt' have timers so we had to turn off lights by hand, we would spend a lot of time changing lights, feeding, spot cleaning cages, that by the time it was all done we were often tired and didn't feel like fooling with them much. But, I wouldn't say we had to many, well maybe, but we loved them all and always tried to find sometime to spend with them.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 7, 2010)

its funny because i dont really dob much but spend time with my pets and work, i spen majority of my paychecks on my pets and if i can afford too i would add one that i really want, i dont go out much, and dont buy many luxurios things but i am very happy, my pets bring me a great joy. and like mud country i dont have a lot of money and if i did i would definately own a farm lol(its true though) point blank my pets come first simply because i decided to bring them in to my home, so i am responsible for them, and we all want our pets to live a long time so we make sure are pets are happy and well cared for


----------



## sclevenger08 (Jan 7, 2010)

I completely agree with you reptastic!


----------



## reptastic (Jan 7, 2010)

sclevenger08 we must have been posting at the same time but i get your point i currently have 9 reptiles and i clean their cages, feed them ect. and i do it all by myself ( and just think no two animals share an enclosure)lol i wish i had help and thank goodness for the timer i cant keep up with there schedule lol and their lights would be coming on in the evening when i usually wake up. but if i ever got to the point that i have too manythen i would rehome and not get anymore


----------



## sclevenger08 (Jan 7, 2010)

We must have been reptastic, lol. Yep, I usually did it all by myself as well, I need to really invest in a timer, cause sometimes the lights don't get turned on or off at the right times and I feel bad for messing up there schedule. I had 12 little critters to take care of, and all in different enclosures as well, what a pain in the butt, but it makes you feel good and I adore them .


----------



## reptastic (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah it does reptiles are very rewarding pets if you properly care for them, and yes we are reptasic lol


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 7, 2010)

I love my animals, but no more for me...i have 3 tegus and a savannah monitor my big 4...then for snakes i have a blood and a red-tail my big 2 as adults i wont have room for anymore animals even if my tegus live together.

I would rather own 1 animal and have the perfect housing than 10 that have been poorly taken care of...


----------



## sclevenger08 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, we are totally reptastic, lol.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 8, 2010)

White_Lotus said:


> I love my animals, but no more for me...i have 3 tegus and a savannah monitor my big 4...then for snakes i have a blood and a red-tail my big 2 as adults i wont have room for anymore animals even if my tegus live together.
> 
> I would rather own 1 animal and have the perfect housing than 10 that have been poorly taken care of...



I agree 100% 

I have 2 tegu's and 1 Red tail boa and that's all the space and time I can commit to.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 8, 2010)

you have to many animals when your wife says you spend more time with your animals then her..hahahah


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 9, 2010)

hahaha :rofl


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

i dont think its an issue as long as you can and will provide its basic needs and give it the time it deserves. some people thin i have too many pets but i can afford to take care of them and pay my bills. i give them all their own time. to me its not too many... though i'm not looking to get any more any time soon lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

There is no such thing !! 

I had too many pets long ago as a child and now I have far far more ..

The trick is your time .. Right now It takes a hour and a half on the morning and again at night Just to do the basics [food water] cleaning pens, trimming hooves,of course puppy and other [babies] time are more busy and done on the weekends .. 

I am sure glad I don`t take care of those ten thousand mink any more ..
In the summer it took twelve hours a day just to water them !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

If you have no time to give your animals the care attention and clean environment they deserve, you have too many. I sacrifice a lot for my animals but if money is to the point that you can't afford care for them and yourself you have an issue. But that can happen with only one animal as well.


----------



## Ace (Jan 30, 2011)

> when do you have to many pets?



When you run out of electrical sockets


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2011)

_When they take up too much time and money for you to care for properly. I'm not talking just the basics, proper Vet care when needed included. _


----------

